# αντίληψη (με τη σημασία της βοήθειας)



## nickel (Jun 4, 2016)

Την ξέρετε τη δέηση: «*Αντιλαβού*, σώσον, ελέησον και διαφύλαξον ημάς, ο Θεός, τη ση χάριτι».

Τόσο γνωστή από τη Θεία Λειτουργία, που έχει δημιουργήσει αργκοτική ερώτηση: «Αντιλαβού;» Κατάλαβες; Και αναλογικά: «Καταλαβού;»

Για προστακτική πρόκειται, αορίστου β΄ του _αντιλαμβάνομαι_, αλλά τη σημασία του οι περισσότεροι δεν την καταλαβαίνουμε επειδή δεν τη χρησιμοποιούμε πια. Σημαίνει «βοηθώ». Η δέηση θα μπορούσε να είναι «Βοήθησον, σώσον…».

Την ίδια δυσκολία έχουμε με το ουσιαστικό, την _*αντίληψη*_. Διατηρείται σε ελάχιστες εκφράσεις. Στο ΛΝΕΓ αναφέρεται μόνο η νομική σημασία, η _*δικαστική αντίληψη*_, δηλ. η προστασία που παρέχει ο νόμος σε άτομα χωρίς πλήρη πνευματική υγεία. Από εκεί έχουμε και τον δικαστικό _*αντιλήπτορα*_, που διορίζεται από δικαστήριο για να προστατεύει το άτομο που τελεί υπό αντίληψη.

Εκτός από τη δικαστική αντίληψη, στο Χρηστικό έχουμε άλλη μια χρήση της παλιάς σημασίας στις φράσεις _*κοινωνική αντίληψη*_ και _*δημόσια αντίληψη*_: «βοήθεια που παρέχεται από το κράτος, φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα ή άλλους οργανισμούς και υπηρεσίες σε άτομα με βιοτικές ή άλλες ανάγκες».

Θα θυμάστε το ΠΙΚΠΑ, το Πατριωτικόν Ίδρυμα Κοινωνικής Αποκαταστάσεως & Αντιλήψεως (1914-2003). Στο slang.gr έχει αρκετές πληροφορίες για το πώς πέρασε το αρκτικόλεξο στην αργκό.
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/12659-pikpa
Άλλωστε, επί… Καρυωτάκη το Υπουργείο Υγείας ονομαζόταν «Υπουργείο Υγιεινής, Πρόνοιας και Αντιλήψεως» (1922-26). (Χρειάζεται μια μικρή διόρθωση στο βικιπαιδικό άρθρο για τον ποιητή.)

Στο ΛΝΚ βρίσκουμε αυτονομημένη την παλιά σημασία:
3. (νομ.) βοήθεια, προστασία: _Κοινωνική ~. Δημόσια ~_, βοήθεια που παρέχεται από το κράτος ή από φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα σε άτομα που έχουν ανάγκη. _Δικαστική ~_, την αναθέτει το δικαστήριο σε κπ. για να ασκεί ορισμένες δικαιοπραξίες που αφορούν άτομα με μειωμένες ικανότητες.
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=αντιληψη&sin=all

Τα ίδια και περισσότερα βρίσκουμε στο ελληνοαγγλικό του Γεωργακά: 
 4. aid, care, protection: _πρόγραμμα κοινωνικής αντιλήψεως_ social welfare program | _παροχή ιατρικής αντιλήψεως_ provision of medical care | _βρίσκομαι υπό την ~ της Eκκλησίας_ I am under the protection of the Church, I am a ward of the Church.
- _law_ protection provided by a court either directly or through an appointed curator to a person deemed unable to manage his own affairs, guardianship: _εκείνοι που βρίσκονται σε δικαστική ~ έχουν περιορισμένη ικανότητα για δικαιοπραξία_ (Christidis AK)

Αυτά για τώρα. Αλλά θα επιστρέψω.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 4, 2016)

Πολλές αρχίζουν να μου φαίνονται οι λέξεις που σημαίνουν «βοήθεια». Έχουμε την αρωγή, έχουμε και την αντίληψη, και πρόσφατα ενημερώθηκα για τη λεγόμενη «αίτηση θεραπείας», που πάλι κάτι παρόμοιο πρέπει να σημαίνει (αν και κλίνει προς το «υπηρετώ»). Υπάρχουν κι άλλα;


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2016)

Άντε να βάλουμε και τη _συνδρομή_. Αλλά η _αντίληψη_ είναι σχεδόν απολίθωμα και δεν μπορεί να αναστηθεί εύκολα, ενώ η _αρωγή_ μπαίνει ακόμα και στα θέματα εξετάσεων.


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 4, 2016)

nickel said:


> Άντε να βάλουμε και τη _συνδρομή_.



Αγαπητέ nickel, αυτό το _άντε, _το βλέπω να φτιάχνει σιδηρόδρομο. 
Άντε, να βάλω κι εγώ ένα βαγονάκι:
*
υποστήριξη
*η ηθική ή υλική βοήθεια προς κπ.: _Έχω / εξασφαλίζω την_ ~_ κάποιου._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2016)

Νίκελ, το ξέρεις ελπίζω το φόρουμ που το λένε Λεξιλογία.

Ε, μην το κατακλέβεις ασύστολα. Λυπήσου κι εκείνον τον καημένο τον Νίκελ που του παίρνεις ατόφια την αρχική ατάκα...
Πώς; Ο ίδιος Νίκελ είσαι; Νόμιζα ότι το «Νίκελ» είναι χαρακτηρισμός, πώς λέμε «ο ατσάλινος άνθρωπος», «ο διαμαντένιος χαρακτήρας» κλπ. Α, πέρασε κι η επταετής παραγραφή; ΟΚ, τότε, όλα καλά...  :)

*συναντίληψη: μια λέξη-πονοκέφαλος*

_Αντιλαβού, σώσον, ελέησον και διαφύλαξον ημάς._

Σήμερα θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ενίοτε την _αντίληψη_ με την παλιά σημασία της βοήθειας και της προστασίας, ιδίως όταν παρέχεται από επίσημους φορείς σε άτομα που έχουν ανάγκη. Ο *αντιλήπτωρ* ήταν ο βοηθός, ο προστάτης (helper, protector) και σήμερα στην περίπτωση της *δικαστικής αντίληψης*, όταν δηλαδή ο νόμος παρέχει προστασία σε άτομα που «δεν έχουν πλήρη πνευματική υγεία», το δικαστήριο ορίζει αντιλήπτορα που περιορίζει τη δικαιοπρακτική τους ικανότητα. Από την άλλη, διαβάζεις για «*κοινωνική αντίληψη*» και αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι πρόκειται μάλλον για «social perception» παρά για πρόνοια.

[...]


Καταχωνιασμένο μπλοκάκι με σημειώσεις βλέπω εγώ... :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Α, πέρασε κι η επταετής παραγραφή; ΟΚ, τότε, όλα καλά...  :)



Στο δικό μου δίκαιο, για να πούμε και του στραβού το δίκιο, η παραγραφή που προβλέπει και το ελαφρυντικό της διαταραγμένης μνήμης επέρχεται και μετά από εξάμηνο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2016)

nickel said:


> ... Αλλά η _αντίληψη_ είναι σχεδόν απολίθωμα και δεν μπορεί να αναστηθεί εύκολα, ενώ η _αρωγή_ μπαίνει ακόμα και στα θέματα εξετάσεων.





daeman said:


> ...
> Μπόνους, τα αρώγιμα και μη ευδοκιμούντα:
> 
> 
> ...



από ένα νήμα πολύ σχετικό, για το *assistance*:



daeman said:


> Δε μου πολυαρέσει η _αρωγή_, επειδή παραείναι λόγια, άρα κατανοητή από λίγους, επομένως ακατάλληλη για οδηγίες χρήσης για το ευρύ κοινό, άσε που ήταν τραυματική σχολική εμπειρία για πολλούς (αρωγή και ευδοκίμηση), τουλάχιστον για όσους έδωσαν εξετάσεις στην Έκθεση μ' εκείνο το περιβόητο θέμα το 1985 και τους συν αυτοίς, αλλά:
> 
> ΛΚΝ: *
> αρωγή *η : (λόγ.) βοήθεια, συνήθ. οικονομική: _Tα άπορα και ηλικιωμένα άτομα έχουν ανάγκη από την κρατική ~. Tαμείο αρωγής_, ασφαλιστικό ταμείο. _Δικαστική ~_, δικαστική συνδρομή. [λόγ. < αρχ. ἀρωγή `βοήθεια (όχι οικονομική)΄]
> ...



~ Mother's Father's Brothers' and sisters' Siblings' little helper


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 5, 2016)

Ώστε έγινε παροιμιώδης η «αρωγή και ευδοκίμηση», ίσως και σλόγκαν. Παράξενη ιστορία. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, πάντως, θα περίμενα η πρώτη να δημιουργήσει μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα από την τελευταία. Για φυτά που ευδοκιμούν στον τάδε ή στον δείνα τόπο θα πρέπει να άκουγαν οι μαθητές στη βιολογία, ή έστω αν άνοιγαν ποτέ μια εγκυκλοπαίδεια, και από εκεί δεν απέχει και πολύ η σημασία με την οποία συμπεριλήφθηκε στις εξετάσεις. Σωστά;...


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2016)

Ε, ναι, στη βιολογία και σε όλα τα συναφή μαθήματα ευδοκιμούσαν διάφορα φυτά. Και τα ταμεία αρωγής ακούγονταν. 
Αλλά με την τωρινή πείρα μου από Ελλάδα αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι στους δέκα μαθητές οι εννιά κοιμούνταν του καλού καιρού τότε. Τώρα μα΄λλον κοιμούνται οι έντεκα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Λυπήσου κι εκείνον τον καημένο τον Νίκελ που του παίρνεις ατόφια την αρχική ατάκα...
> Πώς; Ο ίδιος Νίκελ είσαι; Νόμιζα ότι το «Νίκελ» είναι χαρακτηρισμός, πώς λέμε «ο ατσάλινος άνθρωπος», «ο διαμαντένιος χαρακτήρας» κλπ. Α, πέρασε κι η επταετής παραγραφή; ΟΚ, τότε, όλα καλά...  :)


Να προσθέσω ότι εκείνος ο Νίκελ, ο άλλος, ντε, έχει ήδη καταθέσει στο ProZ την αλλαγή του νόμου -και άρα και του όρου:
Mε το νόμο 2447/1996 αντικαταστάθηκαν οι αναχρονιστικοί θεσμοί της δικαστικής απαγόρευσης και της δικαστικής αντίληψης από το νέο θεσμό της δικαστικής συμπαράστασης, ενώ, ακόμη, καταργήθηκε η νόμιμη απαγόρευση, θεσμός μη συμβατός με τις αρχές του σύγχρονου νομικού πολιτισμού.​


----------

